# What piece(s) make(s) you want to do a funny dance? Describe the piece and the dance



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This question can be expanded too. What piece makes you feel like moving in a funny way? What piece gives you a funny image? Whether the composer intended it or NOT, whatever get a little kick out of. Before expanding the question, start with with original funny dance. If nothing comes to mind, branch out.

And then, describe the dance it compels you to do.

I always get a kick out of Gustav Holst band Suite number 2 in F, March. I love the piece, its fun, but with all due respect it delightfully pricy and english, makes me want to rock back and forth with a bobbing motion, like an English Gentleman bobble-head toy. Usually done with my arms sticking straight out, but not always. I don't think Gustav intended that.

Also, a newly discovered classical era symphonist, Henri-Joseph Rigel. His G minor symphony number 8 of which there is only one recording, is so frantic it makes me want to do a lame hop-scotch.

And Rameau Les Savauge never fails to amuse me. The dancers in this one production do it for me 



.

Beethoven's 7th, the first movement, the funny rhythm that makes up almost the whole symphony, is like a pogo stick, or something galloping, but it has to be cute. I feel myself rocking straight back and forth like I'm on a rocking horse.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I do a special dance with this one, really jerky moves, starting at 1:11.





The humor is definitely intentional. It's suppose to sound really awkward.  That's what makes it so brilliant!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Prokofiev has a knack for sounding like malfunctioning machines sometimes, in a good way.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

I haven't really decided what John Cage's 4'33" makes me want to do...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Stasou said:


> I haven't really decided what John Cage's 4'33" makes me want to do...


I would have another piece going on in my head and dance to that.

I don't know, the gymnastics to that one are mostly mental to me, pun intended.

And I beg, please, no John Cage debates raging in this innocent thread. I plead. Just in case. But if someone is really ticked off by what I said, you can have one say and I won't respond...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

While not all that funny, I always get a kick out of Mozart's Symphony 39, movement 3. I don't focus on the waltz or minuet rhythm of the piece, but rather the faster off beat rhythm. I think of it as the itchy-itchy rhythm. _Daaah! Itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-ee!_ Makes my whole torso wriggle like I'm trying to scratch my back against a wall.

Bach cantatas sometimes have this rhythm too.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Well Swan Lake of course! You know the dance.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I do a special dance with this one, really jerky moves, starting at 1:11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they hire the tap dancers for those sounds in the beginning?..


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

hemidemisemiquaver said:


> Did they hire the tap dancers for those sounds in the beginning?..


Haha, I think Prokofiev liked castanets a little too much, and wood block too, he used them literally everywhere. He loved percussion that clicked or clacked. It's suppose to be a Gypsy dance.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

No one gets me moving like Grieg.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Orchestral part of coda in last act of Bellini's Il Pirata, in video below from 7:45 to 7:51:


----------

